# Antigen Covid test to enter Portugal from spain



## REC (Jan 14, 2022)

Has anyone got a contact to get antigen test at Spanish border with Portugal near Vilar Formosa but on Spanish side? Portugal do not accept tests done at home but struggling to find a clinic or pharmacy where we can get one done. Previously located a list on the internet but cannot find it this time! Plan on doing an antigen test to enter France but it will expire before we get to the border of Spain/ Portugal. Trying to avoid a mad dash!  Very tempted to do a further "home" test with certificate and if stopped and it is not acceptable, we can do one at the red cross clinic just over border. But not ideal!


----------



## Drover (Jan 14, 2022)

The way I read things you dont need it unless from a red country.
We will be there in February (sometime)
You just need a digital covid cert
Taken from Portugal gov


----------



## Moped (Jan 14, 2022)

Is the NHS digital covid certificate recognised as being an acceptable alternative to an EU certificate?

Just checked and it appears that the NHS certificate is acceptable as the U.K. has an equivalence agreement with the EU so no test required for land crossing. Just show the vaccine status QR codes:-









						EU DCC (European Union Digital COVID Certificate)
					

NHS Transformation Directorate - transformation to improve health and care for everyone




					www.nhsx.nhs.uk


----------



## REC (Jan 15, 2022)

Yes definitely NHS cert is ok throughout Europe. Thanks @Drover , I had read that completely wrong! Giving myself grief for nothing! Will check again.


----------



## REC (Jan 15, 2022)

Rechecked and as we are outside the EU 

Entering mainland Portugal by air, land or sea
Before you travel to mainland Portugal
You must complete an online passenger locator card and be prepared to show a negative COVID-19 test result certificate (except children aged 11 or under).

You may have a RT-PCR or an antigen test. Make sure the test you choose meets the following criteria:

all tests must be carried out by trained healthcare professionals. Self-administered tests are not acceptable
antigen tests must be completed within 48 hours of departure. They must meet the standards set out in the EU common list of Rapid Antigen Tests
RT-PCR tests must be completed within 72 hours of departure
Your test certificate must contain the information set out in Annex II of the EU common list of Rapid Antigen Test. For example, it must:

give your name, date of birth and passport number
the type of test taken and the date and time the sample was collected
the date of the result and the name of the testing facility or centre and responsible clinician
you should not use the NHS testing service to get a test in order to facilitate your travel to another country. You should arrange to take a private test
Your airline may deny boarding if you cannot show an appropriate test certificate when you check-in for your flight. Check with your airline before you travel. The Portuguese authorities can deny your entry to Portugal if you do not have an appropriate COVID test certificate. If you are legally resident in Portugal, you will be allowed to enter but you will have to take a test at the airport at your own expense and you may be fined from €300 to €800.

If your test is positive, you will need to self-isolate for a period of at least 7 days at home or in a place indicated by the Portuguese authorities.
(From UK gov website) 
And  from visit portugal.com

Citizens from countries outside the EU and from EU countries considered to have a red or dark red risk level must present:
- EU Covid Digital Certificate in test or recovery modes, or
- Negative RT-PCR test performed in the last 72 hours, or
- Laboratorial Rapid negative antigen test performed within the last 48 hours
So I think, although confusing, we will need a test?


----------



## xsilvergs (Jan 15, 2022)

REC said:


> Rechecked and as we are outside the EU
> 
> Entering mainland Portugal by air, land or sea
> Before you travel to mainland Portugal
> ...



Get a test in Spain before crossing into Portugal if it bothers you. Or, just drive into Portugal and hope you don't get stopped. None of our friends have been stopped yet.


----------



## REC (Jan 15, 2022)

It's finding a test centre in Spain which I am having difficulty with.....have decided to do a fit to fly test which we will take with us. Although not a supervised one, IF we get asked and they don't like it, we will get another test done at the red cross on the border ( PT side) as that is nearest centre. The test rules came in again December and haven't heard that anyone has been even stopped at the land border, although  many have been fined at airports. With UK plates if they stop anyone, may be us!


----------



## xsilvergs (Jan 16, 2022)

REC said:


> It's finding a test centre in Spain which I am having difficulty with.....have decided to do a fit to fly test which we will take with us. Although not a supervised one, IF we get asked and they don't like it, we will get another test done at the red cross on the border ( PT side) as that is nearest centre. The test rules came in again December and haven't heard that anyone has been even stopped at the land border, although  many have been fined at airports. With UK plates if they stop anyone, may be us!



Others have used "eurofins megalab analisis" Google it.


----------



## Doinitinit (Jan 16, 2022)

We came in via Ourense and took a test through 'Tu Medico' at a clinic there. They use other clinics too so worth a google. We weren't stopped and it seems to be spot checks. A lot are chancing it but we're not risk takers.


----------



## Yorkcov (Jan 16, 2022)

REC said:


> Has anyone got a contact to get antigen test at Spanish border with Portugal near Vilar Formosa but on Spanish side? Portugal do not accept tests done at home but struggling to find a clinic or pharmacy where we can get one done. Previously located a list on the internet but cannot find it this time! Plan on doing an antigen test to enter France but it will expire before we get to the border of Spain/ Portugal. Trying to avoid a mad dash!  Very tempted to do a further "home" test with certificate and if stopped and it is not acceptable, we can do one at the red cross clinic just over border. But not ideal!


If I still need one when I go at the beginning of March I plan to get it at laboratorioechevarne.com.  Calle del Cristo de los Milagros, 12, Salamanca, Spain.
Alan


----------



## Annsman (Jan 16, 2022)

REC said:


> It's finding a test centre in Spain which I am having difficulty with.....have decided to do a fit to fly test which we will take with us. Although not a supervised one, IF we get asked and they don't like it, we will get another test done at the red cross on the border ( PT side) as that is nearest centre. The test rules came in again December and haven't heard that anyone has been even stopped at the land border, although  many have been fined at airports. With UK plates if they stop anyone, may be us!


Back in November you could get them done at any pharmacy in Spain, just make an appointment at the pharmacy. You get the results and paperwork in 30 minutes. 
But no one asked me for one at any border apart from Dover going out and Calais coming back. France, Spain and Portugal didn’t have border posts. I just drove right through. Flying and sailing is you do but not driving, despite the info saying they did.


----------

